# Rod Loading = Physical Strength?



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Crawfish made a point I would like to explore a bit more.

He commented in the Pro Gear thread that it took all of his 180 lbs to load an OM Heavy, and also indicated that he could bench 250.

I am sitting at a porky 225 (yes... gym and diet in my New Years plans ....  )

I thought that the weight of the lead or lure and the speed of the cast is what made the rod load properly.

In other words .. Technique, not physical strength.

Now, I will get more exhausted than someone who has better upper body strength when handling a large rig all day, but wonder how mucha a part strength plays vs. technique with heavers?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

HiCap, I never thought that a rod would whip me. Bad heart, and over 60 and all that crap has taken it's toll but I figured that the rod tip did the work also. I bought a 12 ft. ugly stick and a monster Jarvis Walker reel. I used that outfit on one occasion and gave it to my eldest son who's arms are bigger than my legs. He likes it. Me I went back to my 8 foot Daiwa with a new bait runner reel and 20 lb. power pro. I can get more distance with that than I could with that big one and live for another day of fishing.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know about you or anyone else, but the OM12 wears me down about about 6 hours of fishing. Reeling the OM12heaver pluz 8oz of lead, changing bait every 20min, you do the math. As for casting, the first 10 casts no problem, but after that, it's not comforting.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

It is the caster making the rod work - or not - that makes the lead fly - or not. 

80 percent technique 

20 percent strength

Yes, I am 6ft 2in and around 220 but I made one of my longest casts the year after major heart surgery - trust me, that was TECHNIQUE - BB


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

No offence! But most of us fishermen buy gears to suit our fishing styles and needs. At least for me, I buy gears so fish comfortably. So that I can fish as much as I can, the more my line in the water the better chance of me catching fish. I don't know much about distant casting, but I don't think you guys cast 8oz or 10oz plus bait and stay on the field for 6, 8 or 10 hrs like fishermen do. And I don't think you guys use all those gears to fish with 8 or 10oz and bait. the OM12 will wear you down. It wore me down just casting over a lake for an hour.

Bob, you know how I cast and I've seen you casted, that 9ft'er that you have will out cast your heaver combo with 8oz of lead. Yes techniques has alot to do with distance, but that 20% of strength sometimes is not enuf to heave 10oz and bait over 80 yards for 8 hours. JMO


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I don't know about you or anyone else, but the OM12 wears me down about about 6 hours of fishing. Reeling the OM12heaver pluz 8oz of lead, changing bait every 20min, you do the math. As for casting, the first 10 casts no problem, but after that, it's not comforting.


THATS why ya get a custom made 1508.....    ...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> THATS why ya get a custom made 1508.....    ...


Let me cast yours and I'll decide. That's alot of money and that 9ft section doesn't fit in my car.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Let me cast yours and I'll decide. That's alot of money and that 9ft section doesn't fit in my car.


so you in for this weekend?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> so you in for this weekend?


Seems like there a new year party at my place on Friday nite. There will be some drinking, texas Hold'em, and food, if you don't have plan, come up. If I can talk to my GF to have a party somewhere else that I don't have to be there, then I will join you. But I think I can only fish this Friday and have to come back here. Is there any where I can do a day trip, since I don't have to work on Friday.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo...

holla at your NTKG!


its almost ALL tech not power. althought i've seen the brute boys just throw it like it was a damn jiggin rod. customs all load differently, like purglas, lami, all*, and it really is all about tech, however, on the water, in wind, with sand and water blowin all over ya, with a bunkerhead or eel, casting is about about even with the boys that can cast, i've yet to see even those great casters come out on water, with wind, have 8 or 10, with baits in less than perfect footing cast that much further than me and i havent been doin it for 20 yrs you know? as far as casting and practical fishing applications, learn your tech, but remember its harder in real life, so dont be too dissapointed.... also, the nicer customs, or factory rods will help, the om's are nice rods, but they are some damn bricks... i have two all*'s and soom lami1509 u can throw whenever u want teo

neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im a little guy, like 5'7 150lbs, and i can throw respectively, and havent really had too many times where i felt like i couldnt reach fish(but thats why god made a 6oz hopkins/diamond jig) lum is a little asian dude, and he can cast faRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....


neil


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Casting in bad conditions*

I think casting in bad conditions is where the men are seperated from the boys. Anyone can cast well with a 20 mph tailwind. If you fish in the right spots you will see guys that can bomb long cast into the wind.It is much more than power but power is a critical part of the cast. It dosen't matter how good your timeing is if you have no speed.Speed is something you either have or you dont. I'm not talking about running speed but punching speed.Some casters start slow but all long cast end fast.I think great casters are born....to a point.The reason Blackbeard can do what he does is not only his training it is his born with ability to cast. It's like that if you are world class at anything.A great caster can cast far with most any heaver. In other words a guy like Blackbeard can take an ugly stick and outcast me no matter if I'm casting a Zziplex. The longest cast I've ever seen while fishing was a guy on Rodanthe Pier that was useing a CHEAP Pinnacle Heaver. I'm not sure who he is and by the way he cast he most likely has a garage full of Zziplex and was just jerking peoples chain by being there with that thing... The point is rods cast about the same.A new rod is not going to give you much untill you can exceed your old rods ability. Most guys, myself included can never max out a 10 ft ugly stick, much less a 1508 or1509 allstar.Even a very light heaver like a 1502 Lami or a Loomis is capable of casting 6 to 8 oz farther than 99.9% of the casters out there. In my opinion the lighter the rod the better, provided it can do the job.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*surf rat*

i have to agree..in part...technic or ability are very important...but equiptment also plays a very important part...like in golf, i guess...confidence plays a big part to...the best way to get good is practice with what you feel good about...and what you can handle...jmo


----------

